# New to the ATV world. Need advise on new ATV.



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I've been looking at getting an quad for blowing snow, deer hunting and doing some riding with some guys from work. I have found that the ATV world is a lot like the auto industry "Chevy vs. Ford" and would like to hear your suggestions on what to go with/look for. I am a big guy so I was thinking of a 500 or larger. I've known guys that have had a Honda and Yamaha and both are 10+ years old and have been beat to heck and back and still run. 

There are three guys that I work with that ride quite aften. Two suggest Honda because they have them and have very good luck. One of them made the comment that Honda's transmission is better due to the fact that it's not a CVT or belt driven. He said he has been on rides with guys that have had to drain their transmission housings because it started slipping after taking it through water. 

Another guy has a Kawasaki and likes his, but told me to look at the Yamaha Grizzleys. He said that he knows guys who have had Hondas and really liked them, but the brakes are drums and they have had issues with them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jchapman (May 5, 2010)

To BUCKEYEGUY:

HAVE HAD A HONDA FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS (650 RUBICON). I HAVE HAD THE THING ALL OVER THE CA SIERRAS, NEVADA DESERTS & COLORADO HIGH COUNTRY, IN BLAZING HEAT & DEEP SNOW. NOT A SINGLE PROBLEM! BASED ON MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, I WOULD SUGGEST A HONDA TO ANYONE.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had a 700 polaris for 4 years now....with no issues what so ever....I have heard the same thing about belt driven atv's but mine doesn't go in the water so no issue there, I have plowed a ton of snow with it and it does great for that and haul's plenty around my land both up hill and down hill....so far so good....I don't think you can go wrong with a honda product....I just decided on a Polaris


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I had an 2002 660 grizzly best bike ever i put over 3000 miles on it and i always rode it like a race bike. wheelies down the road @55mph pined in 4-lo pulling truck hoods and bedliners and mant water crossings up to the seat and never once did i change a belt or have any problems with having to drain the belt housing. sold that to a friend who is still riding it without any problems. and i went and bought an 07 rhino with the 660 engine. best bike ever have owned three yamahas now and never complained once about any of them. i can't ride polaris the one i did try anf ride (2005 500 h.o.) didn't last 20 min before i roasted a belt. and i didn't like the way the suzukis feel while sittin in the seat. the the f.i. 700 grizzly is a bad ass. you'll have to test drive them all if you can to see what feels good for you. and i think yamaha has a lil smaller version of the grizzly maybe a 500-600cc that i have heard a lot of good stuff about. Evin


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Over the years I have had 4 Honda 4x4s. Could not kill them no matter what I did. Some of the toughest riding in the country is in Livingston KY. along the Rockcastle River and jagged mountains. I kept track of all brands of ATVs while running there. Only the best could handle the pounding without breaking down. 80% were Hondas. All the regulars rode Hondas and said that Hondas were the best. I rode with the craziest hillbillys down there, we all beat our Hondas without mercy. My motorcycle mechanic told me for an abusive nut job like me Honda was the only way to go. 15% of the other ATVs at Livingston were Yamahas, the rest were everything else. The mechanic told me never to buy a Polaris (just his opinion). My neighbor still has my 1st Honda 300 four trax 1992 model and his kids are still trying to kill it but can't! I got my neck broke twice while ATV riding or I would have a Honda now, so be careful!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got an '07 Honda Foreman 500 4x4 and have put many miles on it from Lake Erie ice to Southeast Ohio red clay even had it in creeks and rivers with water up to the seat and it has never let me down. I have other friends that have beat the crap out of their Honda's and would recommend them, just my opinion.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

powerstrkin73 makes the best point you realy need to test drive them to make a sound decision. there is no denying the reliablity all the honda their legendary but if your a big guy you'll notice they feel kinda small under ya..even their bigger models. yamaha has done well with it grizzly package i no a few guys that have them and love um. im a polaris man large frames wide wheel bases and high ground clearence, liquid cooled, my 700 sportsman has pulled trees (big trees) plowed snow it can without a doubt out work me. good luck and happy hunting


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of Honda fans on here. I can't say I'm surprised. I have ridden a Honda Foreman 400 (older model), Yamaha Grizzly 400 (older model) and a Kawasaki Prarie 750 (two years old). Really, other than power difference with the Kawasaki they seem to ride pretty close to the same. The Kawasaki was a bit bigger bike. A year ago I was in Bass Pro Shops and sat on an Artic Cat and REALLY didn't like how it felt just setting on it. The handlebars were mounted a bit lower and it really felt like I was sitting on a horse more than a quad. 

Still not sure what way I'm going to go yet. I have a bit of a boat lust right now. I've been trying to find a 16 or 17 footer that would fit in my garage, but haven't found "The One". I really don't have a place close to my house to ride, but thought a quad would be nice to have for snow plowing and deer hunting.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

buckeyeguy said:


> A lot of Honda fans on here. I can't say I'm surprised. I have ridden a Honda Foreman 400 (older model), Yamaha Grizzly 400 (older model) and a Kawasaki Prarie 750 (two years old). Really, other than power difference with the Kawasaki they seem to ride pretty close to the same. The Kawasaki was a bit bigger bike. A year ago I was in Bass Pro Shops and sat on an Artic Cat and REALLY didn't like how it felt just setting on it. The handlebars were mounted a bit lower and it really felt like I was sitting on a horse more than a quad.
> 
> Still not sure what way I'm going to go yet. I have a bit of a boat lust right now. I've been trying to find a 16 or 17 footer that would fit in my garage, but haven't found "The One". I really don't have a place close to my house to ride, but thought a quad would be nice to have for snow plowing and deer hunting.


 Look for a trailer with a folding tongue. It will save you about 2to3ft. in length, very handy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the Suzuki Vinson 500....no issues...its a 2003. I like the King Quad.

My next will be a side by side.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

Atvs are like anything else people will have their opinions. 

I worked as a bike mechanic up until 2006 I still tinker but not professionally. As far as reliable and strength HONDA all the way.
This is hard for me to say as I am a Kawasaki fan. If we were talking sport bikes Kawasaki but were not

Top Choice of 4x4
Honda Rincon
Honda Rubicon
Honda Foreman

Now I know many swear by Yamaha but they are more expensive, more likely to break, and expensive to repair.

Im 290 and a honda 450 had plenty of power. In all honesty a 300ex would suffice the weight of most humans and gear. My dad has a rincon and they are the best 4x4 I have ever ridden.

Polaris has some followers but many many troubles with these and there are a lot of routine maintenance suggested for these quads. Normal bikes have 4 or 5 grease points they have 18+. More parts need lubing equals more parts breaking and wasted time.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've owned more ATVs in the past ten years than I can count on all my fingers and toes. I've owned every brand available except Arctic Cat. There's usually ten of them in the pole barn at deer camp at any given time. We have all makes and models. My personal experience is that the Suzukis have given me the least amount of trouble. As a matter of fact, I've never had a problem with any that I've owned. I do not like the Hondas for a few different reasons. Their ride does not compare to that of Suzukis, Yamahas, or Kawasakis. My back is not in the best shape, and that is important to me, although it might not be for you. I do not like the fact that they still use drum brakes on the rear. I've spent many an afternoon disassembling the rear braking systems to clean them. I had a Polaris, and it was very problematic. 90% of the quads I've owned were belt driven, and I never had a single belt problem. Take into consideration that most ATVs average around 40 horse power. The belt drive, or CVT transmissions were 'borrowed' from snowmobiles, which have been around for years, and most snow machines average a lot more than 40 horsepower.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought a new 03 Yamaha 400 BigBear of course its not automatic. At our deer camp we are on 60+deg hills and if i'm going down I want to know if I'm in 2nd gear, I'll only be going so fast and not have to use the brakes. The rear drum brake is their only problem. It works great until you go through some water. I've changed the seals twice and they work until I hit the creek again. Yamaha has corrected that, the rear brake is now wet sealed in the diff. It has 2100 miles, second set of tires and I'm looking to replace it with another this month. It all depends on what all you will be using it for, plowing, hauling, garden work, whatever for what size you need. The smaller frame of the 400 fits nicely through the trees of the trails. Two of us are 6'2" and 200lbs and the 400 works great of what we do. I can haul a 400lb trailer loaded half with wood around my place, no big hills. It has a warn winch and I plow snow with a 4' blade. I use it around the house more than the wheel horse for clean up stuff. There are two Suzuki 400 Eigers they like theirs but they seem a lighter than the Yamaha. 
If you go where we go sooner or later you will get upside down. I grab my handlebars and pull them back up and go, they are snug not tight. theirs bent, their bumpers bend. I do like their low range transmission. The one had to have the clutch plates replaced around 1000m. they said he needs to use low range when plowing snow?? An older fella has a Artic Cat 500, it's a beast but a bit larger, he likes it.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, the other day I went to a couple dealers and ended up picking me up a 2008 Kawasaki Brute Force 650. It was new, 0 hours and .1 miles. I was only able to take it around the block a couple times today, but so far I really like it. The break-in period is a little longer than I expected, but I intend to follow it to the "T". No more than half throttle for 10 hrs or 60 miles. It seems like a long time, but probably won't take as long as I think.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The recommended 'break in' is horse pucky. I toured the Honda plant in Marysville a few years ago. They make a few of their atvs there. The first thing they do with them when they roll off the line is put them on a dynometer, and run through the gears full tilt until they hit the rev limiter in each gear. They do this four to five times before they crate it up. Then they tell you (us) to baby the thing for ten hours. Ride it like you stole it from the beginning. The rings will seat better, and you won't be burning oil in a year or two.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here you go.

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

This makes sense to me. Bought a Honda 300 4 Trax in 1992. Ran it like a crazed foul right out of the box. Ran it like that for the next 5 years without any motor or tranny problems. Sold it to my neighbor who has 4 kids that have done their best to blow it up with no luck. It finally met it's match last week when a storm came in and blew over a 100ft oak tree and crushed it and the neighbors garage.As soon as the insurance people are done we are going to cut it out of there and try to crank it up cause that motor still might run! I have had 4 of them and treated all the same way and haven't been able to break one yet!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

One of my buddys at work told me to forget the break in and drive it like you plan on riding it. He hasn't had any problems other than the ones HE created on it.

You know, if you think about it, 10hrs or 60 miles is a decent haul for someone who can't ride a lot. I wonder if in all reality they are wanting you to baby it for so long so that your warrenty runs out when the break in period is over? Kind of makes sense. 

I don't plan on running the piss out of it, but I don't think I'm going to NOT ride a trail or climb a hill because of it.


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's my two cents, My dad and my uncle bought one of the first 4X4 Honda's back in 1986. They are both still riding them today. They have the same internals as the day they were new. Since then we have been Honda loyal due to dependability. I currently ride a 99 Honda 450ES and it runs like a top. Yeah some have said there are issues with the Honda brakes but when you ride all the time you have to just make adjustments to the brake and replace when necessary. I really dont think you can go wrong with a Honda. my cousin bought a Grizzley last summer, its nice but time will tell. Good luck.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It's been many years since I had my late 80's yamaha warrior.My have times changed and all the things you can do with them and all their features. It took a month of looking through the sales ads,craigslist,OGF,and test driving several modern used 4x4 atvs. Anything over 650 is a beast. I almost ended up buying brand new with all the huge discounts on the leftover hondas,yamahas,kawasakis,suzukis going on right now. The Suzuki big bore is the rave with several of my buddies,but very pricey and very few used ones for sale.

I went with honda because they seem to hold their resale value and no belt. My old yamaha always had carburetor trouble and I heard kawasaki and yamaha seem to be cold blooded. I ended up finding a 2007 Foreman FM with full camo and snowblade. She runs very well,starts up easily in these very cold mornings,and I have her decked up with kolpin hard case/seat,new ITP shiny aluminum rims,and dirt devil tires.The blade is too small,but hopefully I'll find something in the 4' range soon.I can't wait for the 1st snowfall!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Honda = #1 reliability hands down...
Yamaha = Best race 450 (YFZ450) EASY TO WORK ON
Suzuki = Terrribly unreliable 4x4's... VERY PRICEY
Kawasaki = Direct knockoff of Suzuki aside from some 4x4's (Brute)
Polaris = Nightmare to work on, semi-reliable, great mudding machines


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I have an 08 Forman 500 and a few months ago I purchased a used Yamaha 350 that was ran low on oil until the needle bearings that attach the crank to the connecting rod went bad. I took the engine apart, split the case, replaced the crank assy and the piston with new rings. Put it back together and it started on the first hit. No problems with the bike at all after that (knock on wood). I would buy a new Yamaha Grizzly or a Honda. Both are solid bikes as long as you take care of them.


----------

